# APR or REVO chip?



## brat2 (Feb 9, 2006)

Any feedback from current owners appreciated. I know this has been discussed a few times, looking for fresh thoughts. If any.


----------



## EXPELLED (Jun 24, 2008)

unitronics! even though I have APR


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (EXPELLED)*

Still happy with my APR program. Regardless, I don't think you can go wrong with any of the "big" names.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*

go with unitronic - best customer service and i am running it on both of my cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TAIVWAUDITECH (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

REVO......adjustable boost & timing as well as more agressive than APR.....
I had APR in my TT when I bought it and it was WEAKSAUCE,went REVO and night and day difference.....REVO has higher boost level and better power.


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

APR - Solid and steady...plenty of happy customers
Revo - Tweak your timing via SPS controller...plenty of happy customers
As always, go with the closest dealer to you.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (roadyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roadyTT* »_APR - Solid and steady...plenty of happy customers
Revo - Tweak your timing via SPS controller...plenty of happy customers
As always, go with the closest dealer to you.

What he said! I have the Revo Stage II Tune and am very happy with it. APR is a solid performer and has a Super Sale going on right now. All the programs and options for the price of just the standard program. ($599.00) That is a $1299.00 dollar value and valid until the end of the month. Reve is a tad cheaper for their standard Stage I tune. ($499.00) Personally, I never mess with mine that much once you have a sweet spot you just leave it and enjoy!
Get a try out tune. Revo and APR both will give you a try tune that lasts 6 hours and then reverts to stock. No obligation. Give it a try and see which you like best.


----------



## fijitt (Mar 1, 2007)

correction revo is 399 now.
http://www.revotechnik.com/pro...D=350


----------



## EXPELLED (Jun 24, 2008)

this thread is making me interested in Revo now. they have stage 2 for our cars? (says not available on all cars)


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

go with something you can go big turbo with like uni or tapp. i had revo and got f**ked when i went big turbo. i did like revo but pointless at the end for me!!


----------



## EXPELLED (Jun 24, 2008)

i feel that... for guys like me that wont be going BT though Revo seems like a good option


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (EXPELLED)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EXPELLED* »_i feel that... for guys like me that wont be going BT though Revo seems like a good option

I totally agree! I love my Revo tune and had it now for over two years without any ill effects. I can't afford to go Big Turbo but I do have a few other mods which enhanced the car and the drivability. REVO by far was the most noticable performance mod I have done to the car to this point. Boosting about 22psi peak and 20 steady which is plenty. 



_Modified by IndyTTom at 12:45 PM 7-4-2009_


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (EXPELLED)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EXPELLED* »_this thread is making me interested in Revo now. they have stage 2 for our cars? (says not available on all cars)

Seek an authorized REVO dealer and give them your VIN number they can determine if there is a Stace II out for it or not. If not they can actually make a custom map for your application. It came out last year and I had it programmed at TT East in Snowshoe. You do need to have a Downpipe, a 4bar FPR, Intake, and preferably a FMIC. 
The tune did adjust a few parameters from Stage I and kept me in the proper Air/Fuel Mixture for my application. The butt dyno didn't really feel much of a difference between Stage I and II but I am sure there are some minor gains to be had.


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (IndyTTom)*

I do really like my APR, but it did something weird on the dyno...when it hits max boost it fluttered a lot making the dyno jump up and down...did the exact same thing on my friends 2.0t and my other buddy's 490awhp/520awtq stage III S4 (stupid fast 2.7t). I do really like it on the street though, I'm all about feel, not dyno #s though I did make ~227awhp...


----------



## EXPELLED (Jun 24, 2008)

do you NEED a downpipe for stage 2 revo? I know a few people with A4's that have it without a downpipe...


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (EXPELLED)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EXPELLED* »_do you NEED a downpipe for stage 2 revo? I know a few people with A4's that have it without a downpipe... 

With the Audi TT they do require a Downpipe along with a less restrictive exhaust system than OEM. They also require a 4 bar FPR, an aftermarket intake and highly recommend a FMIC. It's basically a program that takes advantage of these mods. If you don't have them then there is no reason to get the stage II because it will only hurt your performance.


----------



## lopie337 (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: APR or REVO chip? (brat2)*

i have Revo and love it. just went stage 2 a little while ago and i love it. I have a question for you guys though. I want to boost up my PSI but I don't know where to go. I was thinking around 20psi but its my everyday driver and I don't want to blow my motor. Any suggestions????


----------



## EXPELLED (Jun 24, 2008)

I dont have Revo I have APR but Im assuming if you are Stage 2 Revo you should def be boosting at least 20psi....


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: APR or REVO chip? (lopie337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lopie337* »_i have Revo and love it. just went stage 2 a little while ago and i love it. I have a question for you guys though. I want to boost up my PSI but I don't know where to go. I was thinking around 20psi but its my everyday driver and I don't want to blow my motor. Any suggestions????

I have the Stage II and a Modshack Boostmachine. I am peaking at around 23psi and am steady at 20psi. If you don't have a Boostmachine or a Manual Boost Controller you can get a Revo SPS3 switch which also can adjust timing, boost and items. Like Anti Theft, Stock mode, Air/Fuel Mixture etc...  Very handy to have if you have a REVO. I have one but to be honest I hardly ever use it. I set mine for 93 Octane and adjust my boost with the Boost Machine instead of the Revo Switch. You should be boosting around 20 psi with the regular Revo Tune. What are your numbers?? You really shouldn't go much past 22 peak because even if you go higher all you are doing is generating heat with the stock Turbo and around 24-25 psi you will go into limp mode. Been there done that. I can adjust the boost to about 26 psi but if I do I will go into limp mode very quickly. If you have a big turbo that is a differnt story.


----------



## superg3 (Oct 25, 2004)

Anyone have experience with both APR and Unitronics? Is it worth $600 to change from APR to Unitronics stage2?
On a 180q
APR -215hp 242lb-ft 93 oct
Unitronic stage 2 - 235hp 275lb-ft 93 oct


----------



## brat2 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_go with unitronic - best customer service and i am running it on both of my cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What numbers does Unitronics have? For the 1.8T on their website it sais 225-230hp which are the numbera for 180 TTs. What are the numbers for 225hp TT?
Also, i really like Valet mode, stock mode, race gas and 91 OCT mode, security modes that comes for the $499 with APR. On top of that you can controll all that with your cruise control. 
Do Unitronics and Revo have something similar to offer? How much extra would it be?
TIA


----------



## lopie337 (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: (brat2)*

thanks for the help IndyTTom. Im going to the revo dealer later this week to pick up my select switch that I just ordered. I think my numbers are 6=4=9. Does that sound right to you?? I will definitely know what they are once I go to the revo dealer.


----------



## TTRoadster225 (May 28, 2009)

*Re: (lopie337)*

APR, The place I got mine done at gives FREE upgardes... I get stage 2 for free when i do my exhaust...And No I dont have to get the exhaust through them.....
Mine was done @
Futrell Autowerks
Beaverton, OR


----------



## superg3 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (TTRoadster225)*

Is there stage 2 for our cars? I only see stage2 for 2.0T


----------



## EXPELLED (Jun 24, 2008)

I was unaware of stages through APR for the TT.. if this is true I am stoked


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (lopie337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lopie337* »_thanks for the help IndyTTom. Im going to the revo dealer later this week to pick up my select switch that I just ordered. I think my numbers are 6=4=9. Does that sound right to you?? I will definitely know what they are once I go to the revo dealer.

Actually I just keep mine at Setting 2. Which is the regular Performance mode and adjust boost via my Modshack Boost Controler.
I don't mess with the timing that much and the Air/Fuel mix seems to be fine as per my Scangauge II. I like it simple and my car runs great on just the standard perfomance setting which is set to 93 Octane Fuel.


----------



## TTRoadster225 (May 28, 2009)

*Re: (superg3)*

Stage 2 is for turbo-back exhaust, it is remapped and needs a 4 bar fpr. Once I get my 32dd Downpipe im getiin it done


----------



## 3.1415 (Jun 15, 2009)

I've got the revo on our bone stock 2000 TT, and its great. Found a local shop that was having a sale on the tune and got the stage 1 for 20% off the 399 regular price. Hard NOT to do it for that. The shop owner was pretty cool about going over how it all worked, and what more they could do with different mods, such as the down pipe, high flow cat, cat back exhaus t. He seemed to think the stock air box was fine, but the piping from the box to the turbo would be improved with some a/m silicone bits. He seemed to think improving the flow to the turbo with the new silicone piping, and getting the flow out with a better down pipe would be the best next mods for my car.


----------



## jt932 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (3.1415)*

With APR you also have V-tune if you want to tweak settings.


----------

